# qmail difficulties....

## mmontg1

guys, i need qmail to act as a pop3 server, and a sendmail server, so that fetchmail can retrieve messages from my mindspring pop server and then (i think) sendmail them to the appropriate user(s).  i've emerged qmail, tried to read the "life with qmail" doc, i've been @ this for a while now.  can anybody tell me why there are no scripts to start it in /etc/init.d ?  can anyone also tell me what (if any) configuration i would have to do after emerging it?.... like setting up home directories.  but mostly, if i could just find out what scripts start only the servers i need, i could probably troubleshoot from there.  my head hurts really bad, so if anyone could point me in the right direction i would be most appreciative.

thanks fellas

----------

## rac

 *mmontg1 wrote:*   

> i've emerged qmail

 

Did you run "ebuild config" on it and make the symlinks that it suggested when it finished?

 *Quote:*   

> can anybody tell me why there are no scripts to start it in /etc/init.d ? 

 

Because it's managed by svscan.

----------

## mmontg1

i've ran "ebuild /usr/portage/net-mail/qmail/qmai....ebuild configure"  for just the qmail ebuild... not any of the qmail-* ebuilds... 

a problem when starting the svscan startup script, is that i get this message 

```
 cp: cannot stat `/mnt/.init.d/started/qmail-control': No such file or directory
```

any ideas what could cause that?  

I also want qmail-pop3d to run, is the previous error the reason that's not running?  thanks a million for your help so far.  hoping you've got some more insights.

----------

## rac

 *mmontg1 wrote:*   

> i get this message 
> 
> ```
>  cp: cannot stat `/mnt/.init.d/started/qmail-control': No such file or directory
> ```
> ...

 

Weird.  Never seen that, and none of my qmail machines have that file even when running properly.  What is returned by 

```
$ ls -l /service
```

----------

## mmontg1

ls -l returns: 

```
tux service # ls -l

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           32 Nov  7 09:51 qmail-pop3d -> /var/qmail/supervise/qmail-pop3d

```

actually starting or restarting any service returns the previous error message i listed... that's kinda weird also.

----------

## rac

What does "mount" say about /mnt/.init.d?  Is it possible that your kernel is missing tmpfs support?

----------

## mmontg1

disk free:

tux service # df -h

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/hda1              42G  1.2G   39G   3% /

tmpfs                 2.0M  236K  1.8M  12% /mnt/.init.d

tmpfs                 125M     0  125M   0% /dev/shm

/dev/hdc1              75G   73G  1.8G  98% /mnt/ftp

/mnt/ftp/ftp           75G   73G  1.8G  98% /var/ftp/pub

/home/Upload           42G  1.2G   39G   3% /var/ftp/pub/Upload

----------

## mmontg1

anybody have any other ideas here... this is pretty screwed up.  i can't get qmail-pop3d to start... so i can't get my mail...

----------

## fierywizard

Have you actually added svscan to your init scripts or are you running svscan by hand?

My memories are pretty hazy but I seem to recall getting that qmail-control message when restarting squid of all things, and qmail-pop3d wouldn't start.

In my case I believe it was because I was just testing and hadn't added svscan to the default run-level, I was just doing '/etc/init.d/svscan start' as root.  It seemed to go alright as soon as svscan was run in the init.

I think there might even be a step in the qmail setup where it states you have make sure you run pop3d as someone other than root. Maybe.

Sorry that's so vague, but maybe it's of use to you.

----------

## mmontg1

ok, it looks like i finally got qmail-pop3d to actually run... i finally found that i could run it via /service/qmail-pop3d/run.  when i tried to do it i got 

```
/usr/bin/tcpserver: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: failed to map segment from shared object: Cannot allocate memory
```

so i increased the softlimit (per groups.google) in the run file, and boom! it worked.  I hope this helps someone out.   thanks for all the help yall have given.

----------

## Sparhawk

Thanks man... It works great now!

How much did you set your softlimit to?

How much is resonable?

----------

